# American Frog Day



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Less than a month away!!!

Who's coming?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be there!! Can't wait.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have not added any frogs to my collection since the Frog Day last year, so I am MORE then ready for this one!

Sally


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm taking the week before off from work (a stay-cation) in order to prep tanks for the event. Can't wait!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If all goes well, I should be attending!

-Mike-


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be up there with terrariums for sale.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Protean said:


> I'll be up there with terrariums for sale.


What a coincidence...


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I'll be there for part of the day. Turns out my son Danny is graduating from San Jose State and I have to attend that so.... only half day. 

Still plenty of tables available if anyone is interested in selling. The new venue to twice the past of past ones. We're got as many tables spoken for as my best Frog Day, but we still have room for maybe 20 more. Anyone interested. Hype is really big for this Frog Day - should be the best yet. 

Also there will be a trip to a local orchid nursery - Hanging Gardens, Sunday. If anyone want to go contact me. 

I almost forgot for anyone coming in from out of town there will be a BBQ at my house Friday afternoon. RSVP. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Really wish I could make it out there for this. It sounds like there is going to be a great turnout, and there are a lot of people I'd love to catch up with, and many more to finally meet.

But, that weekend is also my graduation. It's been a 7-year trek to finish my DVM/PhD program, so I guess I should at least walk at my graduation.

Have fun everyone. And Congrats to your son Chuck.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be there!

Deb


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Chuck,

Will be people be wearing name badges with there Dendroboard screen names on them. It would be very helpful if that happened. I have met allot of friends on this forum and would like to meet most of them at Frogday.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I will most likely be there, and if so it'll be my first frog day!


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there with frogs 'n gear in tow!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Really, NO ones interested in the BBQ or the trip to Hanging Gardens? Amazing. 



chuckpowell said:


> Also there will be a trip to a local orchid nursery - Hanging Gardens, Sunday. If anyone want to go contact me.
> 
> I almost forgot for anyone coming in from out of town there will be a BBQ at my house Friday afternoon. RSVP.
> 
> ...


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

chuckpowell said:


> Really, NO ones interested in the BBQ or the trip to Hanging Gardens? Amazing.


I'll be at the BBQ Chuck and be available to help the vendors set up on Saturday.

Best,


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd be interested in the BBQ but I'm planning on only being there for saturday


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

coxdre123, I wont be hard to miss, look for the mass of cages and the man with the shaved mullet. 

Chuck, I may attend the barbecue. What time you starting it?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Chuck,

I will be at the BBQ.

Robert Nhan.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

If I can get away with shutting the office down early enough I'll see ya at the bbq. We'll see how the day goes. I'll likely cruise by Dan's as well.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Chuck,
Is there a RSVP deadline? I'm still trying to figure out my trip dates........

-Mike-


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

What time is the BBQ on Friday. Can I bring anything?

What time is the Hanging Gardens outing? Is it in San Jose?

Is Phil Falusi (sp?) vending this year?

BTW: If anyone has a good idea of where to hang a Frog Day Poster let me know. I have a few left to put up.


John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Lets see if I remember this all. Deadline for the BBQ RSVP is the Wednesday before so I can get supplies/food/etc. 

BBQ will begin at 2 PM and go till we're done. If anyone wants to arrive earlier you can take a look around and then I'll put you to work either running errands or cleaning. 

We're be at Hanging Gardens about 1PM Sunday and its in Pacific. We'll probably car pool from my house. Leave noon or a little before. Meet at 11:30 and there will be a sign up list at FD. 

Phil will not be there this year. 

As lastly sure bring whatever you'd like. I'll be BBQ'ing a turkey and we'll have some other stuff and I'll be supplying sodas also. If there's something you like bring along some for a few extra people. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Chuck,

Myself, my friend Tommy and Jon and Teri will be there for the bbq, we may stay for the gardens tour but not sure yet. Depends on travel deadlines to be back home.

Let us know if we need to bring anything especial. Don't bbq the toads.

thanks
Eric


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Chuck,
please add myself +1 for the BBQ.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll try my best to be at Frog Day!


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

We will be vending this year and we are looking for a helper to give us a hand setting up from 7-10am before the show and from 4-about 5 or so after the show. Pay is $50. If you are interested in helping out, please email us at [email protected].

Chuck, we would like to RSVP for the Barbeque and Hanging Gardens Tour. We fly in from San Diego and should arrive around 3pm or so.

As for the Hanging Gardens visit, we plan to skip the car pool and meet you there as we are tentatively scheduled to visit California Carnivores that morning.

See you soon!
Mike and Richard 
Black Jungle


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just a few more days till the BBQ and Frog Day. Any more RSVP's? I would appreciate any volunteers contacting me as there are a number of jobs available at Frog Day, but mainly to help set up in the morning (be there between 6 and 7 AM!) and break down in the afternoon (between 4 and 6 PM). 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Wish i could be there, i bet its gonna be a great time!! make sure you guys take lots of pics.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a few days till Frogday!!! See ya in the am!


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Chuck, I wont make the barbecue myself. I have a delivery the night before the show in Milpitas.


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Chuck,

Marianne and I will be arriving into San Fran in the early afternoon and would love to attend your BBQ. Please put us on your list for the Sunday tour also. Looking forward to seeing everyone!

-=Adam=-


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Have a fantastic Frog Day everyone. Safe travels, prosperous trading, and increased community awareness to all.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Chuck,
we may not make it up in time for the BBQ. Last minute preparations are taking a bit longer than expected.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

How am I going to know who is who? Everyone wear a Dendroboard name badge, OK?... or at least a white carnation? (Mostly Kidding about that) I will be the tall guy, wearing a hat to cover his bald head, dragging around a half interested spouse that is clearly out of his league.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Turkey's on the BBQ, everything else is started. Its go time. Waiting for the first guest who should be here shortly. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wish i coudl be there, shoudl be a fun time!! enjoy, take lots of pics!!


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

sweet I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Just got back and it was awesome. I can't believe some of the deals to be had at the auction. I got a chance to talk to paparu007, tikifrog, srrrio, Protean, chuckpowell, Salix, Tim F, MattySF, EricM, Dane, dartfrogs, -=Adam=-, almazon, SNDF, JL-Exotics and many more. It was a long day, but I have a truckload of tanks, plants and supplies to show for it. Not to mention a couple Black Sauls thanks to the best damn salesman in the Pacific Northwest. 

Chuck said it was so successful, he is going to start throwing it twice a year

...I wish. 

Anyways, it great finally meeting everyone. It made me really want to start making the NorCal meetings. See ya around, and thanks again, Chuck.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we need pics!!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Chuck for throwing such an awsome event! This show has been the best show I ever been to. Nice to see old and new faces. Thanks to all the vendors for the hookup's on Frogs and supplies. Got all my stuff for lower than retail value prices! Thanks to Eric M and Jon G for dominating the show. Thanks to Marcus (SNDF) for sharing his years of knowledge and being such a good guy! Thanks to Dane & his wife (Junglebox) for the frogs and conversion kits! John from (TikiFrogs) is a awesome guy!! This goes to show that the dart frog community has some great people!!! Can't wait until the next one!
See ya then!

-Andre


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a great time and spent WAY too much money. I had a great time chatting with old and new friends, Marcus, Eric, Jeremy, John, Tim & Matt (taking that mental stroll around the order of the showroom). That wasn't all the vendors, but where I spent the most time talking frogs!

I LOVED the miniature orchids, I could have taken them all home!

A huge thank you to Jeremy (Boondoggle) for transporting my tardy to arrive frogs. I'm definitely going to have to hook you up with some frogs for the big favor you did for me!

I look forward to the next frog day.

Deb


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Chucky P, you're the man! AMF 2010 was awesome! Everything, and I mean everything on my wish list was there! Great vendors, great venue, great traffic - I was impressed with the whole thing. I'm mentally planning 2011!


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

So did no one take any pictures? ??


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

My wife had her camera, wish she had taken more broad shots of the event. Here's a pic. of me watching Chucks table though. I had a great time, met lots of cool people, and got a pretty nice haul too. 6 panguana lamasi (1 prob. pair, 4 unsexed), and a prob. pair of nominant imitators, as well as a good amount of supplies (already wishing I had gotten more), and some awesome plants. Yesterday and today I've been working on a 10gal vert and kicking myself for not buying one of junglebox's conversion kits for 23$, now I've got to run around looking for parts and probably spend just as much money, and stores aren't even open today! =(...


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to start off by saying Thank you to Chuck Powell for hosting a great event, and John(Tikifrog) and family, also I cant remember your name, but i think it was Deb who did the Starbucks run?! Thank you! I also wanna say thanks to Hanging Gardens for the Beautiful orchids I purchased, and Thanks to Adam for the Lamasi's. It was also nice to finally meet Rich and Mike from Black Jungle as well as Charles Almazan, Marcus Breece, Tim Falls, Adam and Marianne, Jeremy of JL exotics, and I'M sorry that I cant remember all of your names , but your faces are in my mind.  I also had a great time volunteering and I would be interested in doing it again. Great time great People and I cant wait to attend the next Frogday. I'll see some of ya at the next SCADS meeting! I hope we did good for the CRARC!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Big Thanks to Chuck and Jeremy for the great show. I had a great time.

Robert Nhan.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We had an excellent time, well worth the trip. Special thanks to Chuck, Jeremy, and everyone that put the event together as well as Sam, Andre, John, and all the volunteers that helped us get our booth set up at the last minute.

Here are the few photos that I could snap when I wasn't scrambling to help customers.















































And what I came home with; no frogs other than vicentei and lehmanni...in coaster form, picked up from EricM. He had about a dozen assorted species available for these. 
Most of the plants are from BJ, plus some generous freebies from Chuck Powell and Charles Almazan.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish I coulda gone.....


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Great day, and Dane thanks for the sweet 10 vert I snagged off you post-show. It's now home to another show pick-up: 



















The male started calling/courting in the cup an hour after I picked them up and hasn't stopped yet. Fingers crossed that the other is indeed a female. 

Thanks for all the frogs and good times guys, it was nice to catch up with all the locals. Chuck, Jeremy, John, etc, great show so thank you for all the effort. I spent more money than intended but don't regret it in the least. That said, thank God Frog Day only comes to the Bay Area every five years!

Take care,

Jordan


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

finally some pics, keep them coming, i wanted to go, but in a church i think i woudl have burnt alive if i stepped in there.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like it was a great event!
Next year you Guys need to come over to the East coast.
Frog Day 2011 in NYC, Woo Hoo!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, shoudl be fun, hopefully everyone will come out at night and party it up in the city, i need a froggy bar.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Thanks to Chuck for putting the event on. Great to see so many framiliar and new people.
Even all the young kids I spoke to had experience already or have been actively reseaching the hobby.
Tim let me sell at his table and I moved a few frogs. I helped lots of people give Tim money.
Unforntunately I did not make enough money to get the frogs I wanted this time, at least I cleaned up in the raffel with 3 wins. Yabba dabba doo!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Once again Frog Day was awesome!! Had a great time catching up with every one, as always an amazing time. Thanks again Jeremy and Chuck.
Charles


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

salix said:


> A huge thank you to Jeremy (Boondoggle) for transporting my tardy to arrive frogs. I'm definitely going to have to hook you up with some frogs for the big favor you did for me!
> Deb


No Problem Debbie, I'm sure you would have done the same. I just figured I got to own some pretty amazing frogs for 24 hours. I hope they start producing for you because they were stunning!



RMB said:


> My wife had her camera, wish she had taken more broad shots of the event. Here's a pic. of me watching Chucks table though. ...


Hey, I remember you! I didn't put it together with the thumbnail. I wish I had known.



MattySF said:


> ...Unforntunately I did not make enough money to get the frogs I wanted this time, at least I cleaned up in the raffel with 3 wins. Yabba dabba doo!


No Doubt! The fix was clearly IN. 

It was nice finally meeting everyone. What a blast!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Show was great and it took a lot of restraint not to spend several thousand dollars. Good to finally meet some people in person that I've talked to many times on here and good to see how well attended the show was.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Darn....I wish I could have made it out there!!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Well, I really had a good time and ended up buying supplies from just about all the vendors. I came home with what I had hoped to find in frogs and had just the right amount of quarantine tanks set up. Thanks to all, and Chuck for his hospitality.

My only regret is that I did not get the chance to meet all of the DB people that attended, looking at this thread I missed many of you. Next time I hope!

Sally


----------

